# Motor Mounts 2.5 5cyl MKV MKVI



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I am in need of motor mounts for my 2.5 after 93k miles and most of that time with other performance upgrades to the motor so they are showing their age.

So since we haven't talked about what is out on the market lately and there have been some changes I feel its time. So lets talk about pros, cons, specs, $$ and opinions for the 2.5 motor mounts I figured I would start and new thread. 

* This is all based off the 06-09 MKV please check each vendors site for exact car configuration ie trans, year, generation etc. I wont go into the dog bone mount insert since there are so many options for that it deserves its own thread*


*OEM*

Side engine mount $241 (The mount its self without the engine bracket is around $100)










Trans Mount $150










*BFI*
http://www.blackforestindustries.com/



> Product Description
> 
> Prevent excessive engine movement with these upgraded engine mounts. Even new factory mounts are not up to the task of handling the increased power from even lightly modified engines (software) and often they start to fail within less than 10k miles. Our billet and polyurethane replacement engine mounts will keep your motor firmly planted in place and help you transfer as much power to the ground as possible, while also improving shifting. Their durable materials and construction will also ensure that they will hold up far better than OEM engine mounts can.
> 
> ...


Engine side mount stage 1 $349.99 stage 2 $359.99










Trans mount stage 1 $179.99 stage 2 $189.99 (They also have a insert for the oem mount for about half the cost of a full mount)











*BSH*
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/bshstore/#.Vc0_L_lViko



> BSH brings you the strongest and most feature rich street performance motor mount kits available. Each component has been designed to accomplish rock solid performance while still maintaining the finesse of a daily driven street car. For optimum results this mount should be paired with the BSH Transmission Mount.
> 
> Performance Features:
> As we are sure you’ve noticed the factory motor mounts have a ton of give in them. Our billet mounts reduce the ability of the engine to flex back by replacing the factory fluid fillled mounts wth street performance bushings and the billet bodies to hold them. This bushing set does a great job of limiting movement while still maintaining an acceptable level of comfort needed to be used on a daily driven street car. This both greatly enhances the fun factor and performance of the car and also removes the all too common problem of blowing out the factory mounts on your higher powered setup.
> ...


Side engine mount $349.99










Trans mount $189.99










*Torque Solution*
http://www.torquesolution.com/



> The Torque Solution engine mount is made from high grade 6061 billet aluminum material. The factory mount is a rubber material that cracks and contains a viscous oil and is prone to failure leaving fluid all over the engine bay. Torque Solution mounts come standard w/ Limited Lifetime Warranty polyurethane bushings giving you peace of mind. By tightening up the drive line you are allowing the car to put more power to the ground and into the rotating tires. Our mounts have been tortured tested and proven to last a lifetime. These mounts bring world class performance to you for an affordable cost. Rest assured you are getting a mount that will be reliable for years to come and to help you win on race day!
> 
> 
> - Eliminates wheel hop / traction loss
> ...


Side engine mount $299.99 ($269.99 ecstuning)










Trans mount $199 (not sure if it will work with all trans types)










034 Motorsport Offers mounts for the 2.0FSI/TSI the motor mounts wont work on the 2.5 but some of your 2.5 may be able to use the 3 bolt trans mount. If I remember correctly everyone should check their trans mount before ordering a replacement because there is a slight difference. Maybe someone can refresh my memory on what the difference is?


If you have any further information you would like to add please do and I will do my best to update. Also if there are any other brands or solutions out there please let me know. I am in the beginning stages of trying to figure out what will work best for me performance wise and what financial makes sense for my daily driver.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

in for the comments:thumbup:


----------



## Ark83 (Apr 26, 2012)

I am also interested in this thread. After 110K miles on my 2.5l 2005.5 Jetta, I am also in the market for motor and trans mounts. :thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Few things

What is the durometer oh the BSH mount? 

Will 034 be working on a 2.5 side mount?

Another thing I have never heard of torque solutions until I went into ECS site. The side mount looks identical to BSH design. So did toque rip off BSH? Maybe BSH is commissioned to make them for them or vise versa? I don't know what scenario it may be or maybe it's something else. 

Does anyone else have experience with torque solutions or know someone that has? They seem to have a rather large catalog of parts for many car brands.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.uspmotorsports.com/BSH-Billet-Transmission-Side-Engine-Mounts.html



> BSH billet mounts reduce the ability of the engine to flex back by incorporating 78a durometer bushings and the billet bodies to hold them.*



I assume this holds true for the 2.5 mount as well. 




Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Installed my BSH side mount. Its like night and day. The throttle response is better as well!


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a torque solutions mount. Works great. Fits great. No complaints. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

I'm running a BFI stage 1 engine mount (yellow), BFI stage 1 trans mount (black), and a torque arm insert. Installation was easy and they feel great. All of the aftermarket mounts will vibrate more than OEM, but they really lock everything in place and make acceleration so much more confident.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

^ thank you for sharing your experience. Would anyone else like to? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I've had all 3 BSH mounts since 2010. They were actually my first mods along with a BSH intake. This was also before there was a specific replacement for the 2-bolt style trans mount with the notch in the bottom. To make the flat 3-bolt style mount work, all I had to do was cut off the little hump on top of mounting bracket and grind it smooth so the new mount has a flat surface to sit on. I just ignored the third bolt and it's worked perfectly since.

Last year, I upgraded to the v2 engine mount and replaced the poly in the trans mount. I also installed the 034 solid rubber dogbone subframe pucks instead of replacing the BSH insert. Vibes were a little harsh for a week or so, but smoothed out nicely. Now I only notice it at idle if the a/c is on, and a little in reverse. Once I'm moving all I feel is how direct and connected everything is. Wheel hop is non existent, shifting and rev-matching feel amazing, and throttle response is way better. But the very first thing I actually noticed was a distinct change in the car's sound, at least from the cabin. It gives it more of a growl and deepens the exhaust and intake noise in a way. By far one of the best mods you can do to any car, especially manuals. It literally changes the driving experience and almost makes you feel like a pro driver :laugh: Well worth a little vibration and the occasional rattle to me. Never had any problems or complaints at all either. Although that v1 mount looked pretty damn sketchy after 4 years.


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

Gunbunny08 said:


> I've had all 3 BSH mounts since 2010. They were actually my first mods along with a BSH intake. This was also before there was a specific replacement for the 2-bolt style trans mount with the notch in the bottom. To make the flat 3-bolt style mount work, all I had to do was cut off the little hump on top of mounting bracket and grind it smooth so the new mount has a flat surface to sit on. I just ignored the third bolt and it's worked perfectly since.
> 
> Last year, I upgraded to the v2 engine mount and replaced the poly in the trans mount. I also installed the 034 solid rubber dogbone subframe pucks instead of replacing the BSH insert. Vibes were a little harsh for a week or so, but smoothed out nicely. Now I only notice it at idle if the a/c is on, and a little in reverse. Once I'm moving all I feel is how direct and connected everything is. Wheel hop is non existent, shifting and rev-matching feel amazing, and throttle response is way better. But the very first thing I actually noticed was a distinct change in the car's sound, at least from the cabin. It gives it more of a growl and deepens the exhaust and intake noise in a way. By far one of the best mods you can do to any car, especially manuals. It literally changes the driving experience and almost makes you feel like a pro driver :laugh: Well worth a little vibration and the occasional rattle to me. Never had any problems or complaints at all either. Although that v1 mount looked pretty damn sketchy after 4 years.


Nice review ! 

Just place an order today on the website of BSH for the engine mount and the trans mount ! I have already one dogbone insert from BFI stage 2 with the stock Pendulum arm.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

034 is planning on a 5 cyl mount. In fact they already have on for the TT-RS.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

kevin splits said:


> 034 is planning on a 5 cyl mount. In fact they already have on for the TT-RS.


Good to here! How different is the TT-rs mount?

Edit:
Just checked them out and it looks very promising. Very different design than other aftermarket options that are a complete built aluminum/ poly replacement. The design looks should behave more like a OEM mount in a good way. 

Seeing as they just got released I hope the mkv/mkvi isn't to far behind. I think it's time for anyone interested in it should let them know. 

I know I'm more interested in their rubber option over other poly option. Cold weather that we have here in NH can make aftermarket mounts unbearable. Here's to hoping it comes to market. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## afn48505 (Jan 21, 2016)

*reuse engine bracket*

I have a question about the OEM passenger side engine mount. If you don't by the attached engine bracket, how do you remove it for reuse?


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

Stock mounts are so soft that you can flex them rather easily with your hands. Any aftermarket solution will be a very significant improvement at some expense NVH (noise/vibration/harshness). You will get increased engine noise and vibration being sent into the cabin. If you are not sure about the trade offs, see if you can ride with somebody who has all three mounts installed so you don't regret the decision after you got everything.

I have all the stage 1 mounts and insert from BFI and their single-mass flywheel conversion and clutch kit for a couple months. Like the fact that the whole drivetrain doesn't flex anywhere as much as stock, pumps more engine noise at lower rpm. They are nicely built and should get them while they are on sale.

To answer afn48505's question, you have to buy the whole engine mount (passenger side). Stock is a fluid-filled mount. It's the transmission mount (driver side) that you can get the insert and reuse the stock mount, but requires some drilling.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I think afn is asking how do you remove the bracket and put it in a new mount like this? Why buy a OEM mount with the bracket if you can reuse the bracket into a new mount? I have been wondering this as well.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

Motor mount is fluid-filled and you just simply can't reuse it. This will give you an idea why the transmission mount can be reused (check install instruction)


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes I understand how the transmission mount works that is not the question.

Why would they sell a mount without the bracket if the bracket can't be re used in a new mount?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh now I see what is going on.

Perhaps it is actually possible to separate that one part of the mount and press it into the actual mount. But then it is not worth it if the mount you are going to press it in is just as soft.


----------



## nastilianrex (Sep 23, 2018)

@vwluger22 this is a great question i am currently looking for an answer to with 1 mount out the car broken and a trip to take in the morning


----------



## 2.5T\/DUB (Aug 1, 2020)

nastilianrex said:


> @vwluger22 this is a great question i am currently looking for an answer to with 1 mount out the car broken and a trip to take in the morning


Unless you are heavily modded, there is no need for upgraded mounts, stock motor/tranny/dogbone mounts are pretty stiff for stock when new.

IF you're 200+TQ then an upgraded system is needed.

In your case, depending on where you live and how fast an auto part store or dealer can get you mounts, try to find a pull-a-part lot and go grab you some mounts. I would replace all mounts if your are going through the trouble.


----------



## WtErKeWlEdUbbEr (Jun 20, 2005)

Someone stated that the stock mounts are soft and can be easily flexed by hand, but I disagree. I have two brand new mounts ready to go in and I can’t budge them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WtErKeWlEdUbbEr (Jun 20, 2005)

After installing the new mounts I can tell you they are still soft. I will be looking for a better mount in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

